
Some learning is a whole-brain affair, study shows - hhs
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-01/jhm-sl123119.php
======
taneq
The article text seems to be more saying "learning a task involves the areas
of the brain that are involved in performing the task", which makes way more
sense (to the point of sounding obvious) than "learning a task involves the
whole brain".

In the example with mice grabbing the food through the bars, the task isn't
"move hand", it's "visually identify food, decide to acquire food, formulate
motion plan to acquire food using hand, move body according to motion plan."
I'd expect every part of the brain involved in the whole task to be learning
to some degree during the whole process.

------
RocketSyntax
Currently reading "The Master and his Emissary" basically says that right and
left brain ensemble back and forth

~~~
ConfusedDog
RSA animation of this topic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFs9WO2B8uI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFs9WO2B8uI)

First time heard of this, very interesting. Thank you for sharing.

------
erikpukinskis
Totally anecdotal, self report is bad, yada yada, but....

There are rare times when I feel my brain “opening”. Like maybe once or twice
a year, I’ll be listening to an album, watching a movie, reading a book or a
paper, and... I can’t really explain it except that it feels like my brain is
absorbing everything. Not even that I am getting a photographic memory, but it
just feels like the event is making an impression on every part of my brain.
Like what’s happening in that moment is just becoming a part of me.

